# Questions about hybrid campers



## dinaw (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm new here. Hope I'm doing this right! 
I have had several campers in the past but never a hybrid (hardshell camper with popout beds). I am considering buying a hybrid. Does anyone have any advice on these specific campers? Pros/Cons? Thanks!


----------



## calwb (Feb 7, 2015)

This is our second one and we love them,when my wife and I both go we open the ends.When I hunt and camp by myself I can leave it closed up and still have plenty of room.


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Used to have one. Main issue is condensation in the bed areas. PopupGizmos to cover them, and get some fans circulating the air in them. Also. get some swim noodles and cut them to size to stuff around the bottom of where the canvas is attached - will help to keep out drafts.


----------



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

We camped in a Popup for over ten years, and the last time we went, a friend camped next to us in their Hybrid. He laughed at me for taking so long to get set up, and then did it again come take down time. On the way home DW commented about how I wasn't getting any younger, and maybe we should start toying with the idea of looking into a hybrid. (Who am I to argue with her, right?) So, anyway, we now have a NTU Hybrid, even though our calendar doesn't allow for a weekend trip for at least another month. Maybe camp backyard or camp driveway in the meantime......
BTW...the popup is for sale.


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

That was my problem, I originally wanted a rooftop tent and was out ranked. She refused to camp in a tent. I instantly suggested a teardrop, nope, "too much like a coffin!", so we ended up with a solid travel trailer that is very small, (24 ft., 2524 GVWR). I whined and complained about clearance issues and reversed the axle and got bigger tires to be able to get it where I wanted to go, (I like BLM boondock dry camping). She's happy and I'm ok with it. In fact we are about to head out in a few says. Something to consider, anyways.


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

That should say 14 ft not 24.


----------



## doxielover101 (Apr 20, 2009)

We also had a hybrid, loved it...but has 
also been mentioned the bed area can be drafty..condensation would build up if heat turned on. We went to a 5th wheel..now that's the way to go...home on wheels for sure. I guess your needs will dictate your choice..it's all fun either way.


----------



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

So dinaw.......did you invest in a hybrid yet or are you still deciding?


----------



## ilovecamping (Feb 21, 2011)

We are on our second hybrid and absolutely love it. My granddaughter and I wanted to keep the first one but DH wanted a self contained so we traded. After about 3 yrs he decided we should get another hybrid. lol Still wish we would have kept the first one. Anyway as for condensation, we have never had an issue with it. We keep both vents open a little and always run a fan at night, either on our electric heater or just a fan. Much lighter to tow and still have lots of space when you get there. Where else can you get 2 queen size beds in a 24' camper. Best of luck with your decision. We do use popupgizmos and a rolled foil insulation on the bunk ends when very hot or very cold. Really helps with temps and also darkens bunk end for late sleepers.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

When using a hybrid, remember the insulation loss from the soft walls, whether it be hot in summer or cold in winter, then the condensation if it rains. These are great fair weather rigs.

I did see someone, that made plastic weather proof tarps to fit over the soft walls. I don't know how effective they were, but can appreciate the attempt at solving the negative I mentioned above. From what I could tell, he had an A/C unit and furnace, and the tarps would have kept the soft walls dry. But doesn't that take away from the convinience or setup time?

Your choice of what characteristics you want to battle.


----------



## ilovecamping (Feb 21, 2011)

We have had our hybrid for over 5 yrs now and have never had any condensation problems. We camp 3 seasons and no problems. You have to keep your vents cracked a bit and turn on a fan of some sort. We just use the popupgizmos that clip on. 
It is all in what you like in camping. We like towing short and light so this works best for us. We tried longer and heavier and it was no fun.


----------



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

artmart said:


> When using a hybrid, remember the insulation loss from the soft walls, whether it be hot in summer or cold in winter, then the condensation if it rains. These are great fair weather rigs.]
> 
> I have camped in a hard walled popup for 10 years and have never been bothered with condensation. Have been caught in the rain several times. I cant imagine that the hybrid is going to be any worse for condensation, but, as of yet, we have not been camping since we bought the hybrid.
> 
> Bought it, brought it home, and it's been sitting there ever since.


----------

